# CPL Scott Sevrens



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

CPL Scott Sevrens of the South Bend, IN PD was shot and killed during an attempted robbery while off duty.  I didn't know him well, but did have the occasion of working with him more than once.  A very professional officer.  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 24, 2006)

Condolences.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2006)

...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## bushi jon (Apr 25, 2006)

Jef are you a law officer?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 25, 2006)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> Jef are you a law officer?



No.  But I work for the court in Marshall County supervising offenders who are restriced in their movement by electronic means.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 25, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> No.  But I work for the court in Marshall County supervising offenders who are restriced in their movement by electronic means.
> 
> Jeff


Sorry, that should be worked, not work.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

*POLICE OFFICER'S PRAYER*
_Lord I ask for courage_

Courage to face and
Conquer my own fears...

Courage to take me
Where others will not go...

_I ask for strength

_Strength of body to protect others
And strength of spirit to lead others...

_I ask for dedication

_Dedication to my job, to do it well
Dedication to my community
To keep it safe...

Give me Lord, concern
For others who trust me
And compassion for those who need me...

_And please Lord
_
Through it all
Be at my side...

--_Author Unknown_​
I am sure he  lived by these words.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 25, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 26, 2006)

:asian: .


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2006)

:asian: - My respects go out to the family and friends of CPL Sevrens.


----------

